# PreOrder through Verizon or wait for wirefly?



## srs731 (Jun 15, 2011)

Hey guys-
I was wondering what everyone was doing. I am definitely going to be using my upgrade for the SIIII just not sure if I want to pre order it or wait to play with it. Also I know wirefly normally offers a lower price then Verizon.

What is everyone else doing ? I doubt the phone will be sold out everywhere and I don't mind if I can't get it on release date if I can get it for a cheaper price. 
Stefan


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Waiting is always cheaper...HW prices are ruled by gravity and always fall over time. Waiting also gives you the chance to see what else gets announced/leaked so if something even cooler shows up you can start the process all over again on another phone. ;-) (It's what we do, right?!) 

Seriously, my biggest concern is battery life, which you can't really tell until real-world usage info is available. I have the Nexus and don't want to upgrade unless the CDMA S3 has significantly better battery life. Finding that out to my satisfaction during the pre-order time-frame isn't likely, so I'm thinking I'm going to wait until after release to get some real-world data and then decide if I want to get it.

The other good part about waiting (if you order through Costco, like I"m planning) is that you get a three month exchange period where you can exchange the phone for any other phone they carry for 90 days after you purchase it...so if something sexier came out in Aug/Sep/Oct, I could switch to it. Don't know if Wirefly has those kinds of options as well...


----------



## srs731 (Jun 15, 2011)

Do you know if i am able to purchase the GSIII on my girlfriends costco account while upgrading it through MY Verizon upgrade? Or does it have to be her coscto her Verizon?

And from what I can gather it looks like the pre-order date for shipping is June 28 but July 8th in stores?

I do enjoy the idea of the 3Month return through Coscto, to me that would be worth the wait itself. Does the Coscto returns have any effect on my Verizon account IE return fee's or is it straight through them.


----------



## Neverendingxsin (Jul 13, 2011)

srs731 said:


> Do you know if i am able to purchase the GSIII on my girlfriends costco account while upgrading it through MY Verizon upgrade? Or does it have to be her coscto her Verizon?
> 
> And from what I can gather it looks like the pre-order date for shipping is June 28 but July 8th in stores?
> 
> I do enjoy the idea of the 3Month return through Coscto, to me that would be worth the wait itself. Does the Coscto returns have any effect on my Verizon account IE return fee's or is it straight through them.


You can just purchase it on her account using her upgrade, and then once you have the phone take it to a verizon store and have them activate it on your number


----------



## srs731 (Jun 15, 2011)

Neverendingxsin said:


> You can just purchase it on her account using her upgrade, and then once you have the phone take it to a verizon store and have them activate it on your number


Figured that but she doesn't have an upgrade, I only have one my my Verizon account. So I guess the whole costco thing wouldn't work unless I purchased a membership from them.


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

I don't see why it wouldn't work if you used her Costco account.


----------



## neyenlives (Aug 5, 2011)

Neverendingxsin said:


> You can just purchase it on her account using her upgrade, and then once you have the phone take it to a verizon store and have them activate it on your number


you can activate/swap it yourself on the website for free, if you call or go in they typically charge a $10 fee to change devices on lines of service


----------

